# Minidsp install



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hey guys, browsed the site for an answer and couldn't find it. What PAC wiring harness do I need to connect the Minidsp to the radio?? What else would I need? I noticed that the minidsp had 4 out, which is find for my 4ch amp but what about my mono amp???

thanks guys!
Ralph


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

AA-GM44 , Depending on your year. Most sq only run front stage so rear two channels you can run to your sub amp. You can also use y splitters before your mini DSP. I recommend running front stage only but its up to you.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> AA-GM44 , Depending on your year. Most sq only run front stage so rear two channels you can run to your sub amp. You can also use y splitters before your mini DSP. I recommend running front stage only but its up to you.


Hey man, thanks for the reply. I have a 4 channel for the front sea's tweeters and daytons mid's, nothing in the rear. I have a 2014 cruze, non-pioneer


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So what 4 channel are you using?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

guy, the days of buying the good stuff is over for me right now. I used have zed audio , zapco, all american made amps. Cant afford that right now so I bought PPI phantom amps. I will be putting 575 watts to the 15in FI sub. and 145 watts to the mid's/


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> guy, the days of buying the good stuff is over for me right now. I used have zed audio , zapco, all american made amps. Cant afford that right now so I bought PPI phantom amps. I will be putting 575 watts to the 15in FI sub. and 145 watts to the mid's/


I was only asking to see if you can use the low level out puts on the amps, depending on how you cross the mids. 
I think you should forgo the Pac and go with the audiocontrol lc7i


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

scratch that ... LC2i with the pac piece. Both before the mini. OR!
Get MiniDSP 2x8<----- My best suggestion.. This is what I got


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> scratch that ... LC2i with the pac piece. Both before the mini. OR!
> Get MiniDSP 2x8<----- My best suggestion.. This is what I got


Christ, in extreme's buildup it stated to get the 2x4 , 4ch amp and a mono amp. Unless I am losing my mind?? I already bought the 2x4 . I have the p1000.1 and p900.4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Christ, in extreme's buildup it stated to get the 2x4 , 4ch amp and a mono amp. Unless I am losing my mind?? I already bought the 2x4 . I have the p1000.1 and p900.4


The miniDSP 2x4 is the best value. You can get the 2x8 for 2x the price but I didn't see a $150 value in being able to tune the subs. You can't fix the cancellation issues and trunk coloration issues with tuning no matter how hard you try. 

The idea is to get a 4 channel LOC, run the front channels to the miniDSP, and run the rear channels to the sub amp. That way you can use the fader to adjust the subwoofer volume. 

The design is based on where people get the most bang for the buck. With a bigger budget, there are certainly better ways to go about this, but the results attained for the money spent with this setup can't be beat as is.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help, it is appreciated. Hifi mentioned the LC2i, is this what I am looking for?? Amazon has them for $79 I believe. Please let me know. Also who makes a decent pair of rca cables?? I am thinking 3 meter would be the right length? Amps are in the back of the trunk. 

thanks guys
Ralph




XtremeRevolution said:


> The miniDSP 2x4 is the best value. You can get the 2x8 for 2x the price but I didn't see a $150 value in being able to tune the subs. You can't fix the cancellation issues and trunk coloration issues with tuning no matter how hard you try.
> 
> The idea is to get a 4 channel LOC, run the front channels to the miniDSP, and run the rear channels to the sub amp. That way you can use the fader to adjust the subwoofer volume.
> 
> The design is based on where people get the most bang for the buck. With a bigger budget, there are certainly better ways to go about this, but the results attained for the money spent with this setup can't be beat as is.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rca length I usually suggest 17ft. I always overbuild ....its in my nature lol. So the reason I suggest 2x8 is so not only can you actively control eq and time alignment but you will be able to control x-over for each individual driver, also you can control another set if later you want to run 3 ways or rear fill. You can just grab a low cost line level converter and tap it on your leads, set crossover on the amp and call it a day. There is more than one way to skin a cat. Xtreme's set up is ultimate bang for buck but not the only way.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You do not need to buy anything else the 2x4 is all you "need". You do not need to get another unit. as xtreme stated use the rear outputs from the pac piece to run your sub.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The LC2i is a higher quality unit than the PAC AA-GM44. If you don't mind spending the extra $40, use that.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, appreciated. I am going to be ordering this.

Amazon.com: AudioControl LC2I 2-Channel Line Out Converter and Subwoofer Control: Electronics

and 3 of these....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006JP56/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

k guys, I got the Lc2I and the minidsp. I have a few questions for you , dsp is all new to me.

for the Lc2I hookup:
- The left (+ and -) and right (+ and -) speakers wires from fac radio will connect to the "speaker inputs" on the lc2I
- The pos and neg wires from the radio will also go to the Lc2I, they sufficient enough?
- What is a remote out and a remote in??
- Do I enable or bypass the GTO function on the LC2I?
- The Main output (LR) will go from the LC2I to the minidsp, correct?
- Bass output from the LC2I will go to the mono amp, correct?

Now, the LC2I has adjustments for Accubass, Main and Bass. Then the Minidsp obviously has its own tuning capabilities. The amplifiers have there own and so does the fac headunit. Which ones do you adj??? Do some get adjusted to minimum due to dsp over riding them? I do understand I have to adjust the gain on my amps but I am talking about the other stuff such as frequencies/

thanks!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> k guys, I got the Lc2I and the minidsp. I have a few questions for you , dsp is all new to me.
> 
> for the Lc2I hookup:
> - The left (+ and -) and right (+ and -) speakers wires from fac radio will connect to the "speaker inputs" on the lc2I
> ...


I am not familiar with the LC2I so I can't comment to that effect. Is the remote in/out on the miniDC or on the LC2I. You do have a miniDC, right? 

Set the factory head unit to all zeros. Not sure what accubass is on the LC2I. 

The 4-ch amp gets all settings bypassed. No high/low pass filters. No bass boost, nothing but the gains need to be set. You will be setting the high pass and low pass for the subwoofer amplifier on the amplifier itself. 

If I didn't answer one of your questions, please clarify and I'll try my best.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thks man, The remote in/out is on the lc2I. Not the minidsp. I believe I figure that part out though. The GTO is supposed to be enabled I then send a wire from remote out to the amps to turn them on.I have a the minidc as well. I suppose the remote out wire from the lc2I goes into the remote IN connector on the minidc. What is the little connector on the minidc for?? it has a + and - imprinted on it but so does the big plug.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

set everything to 0, I believe the mini dsp handles 2vrms, so adjust the gain on the lc2i until you meter 2volts at 1khz note coming out of the low level from your lc2i.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

looking forward to seeing how this turns out for you, ive got the lc2i, and mini dsp waiting to be installed once i find time.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I dont understand why I have to put all of this crap (mini dc, micidsp and lc2I) under my dash when I can make a nice install under the rear speaker shelf?? Can I get all the wiring needed from the driver side kick panel??? I still do not know what color the remote turn on is or the batt wire from fac headunit. 

Extreme, how do I wire the mini dc to the minidsp?? It has a pos and a neg on one side and also the other side, which one get the juice first and then goes to the minidsp? please help, planning to do a massive wiring job on thursday. Tomorrow my doors and pillars will be done!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> I dont understand why I have to put all of this crap (mini dc, micidsp and lc2I) under my dash when I can make a nice install under the rear speaker shelf?? Can I get all the wiring needed from the driver side kick panel??? I still do not know what color the remote turn on is or the batt wire from fac headunit.
> 
> Extreme, how do I wire the mini dc to the minidsp?? It has a pos and a neg on one side and also the other side, which one get the juice first and then goes to the minidsp? please help, planning to do a massive wiring job on thursday. Tomorrow my doors and pillars will be done!


Check the data sheets for the minidc and minidsp. Those will have diagrams for the wiring.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> I dont understand why I have to put all of this crap (mini dc, micidsp and lc2I) under my dash when I can make a nice install under the rear speaker shelf?? Can I get all the wiring needed from the driver side kick panel???


You dont have to install it behind your dash... install it where ever you like. As a matter of fact the shorter the rcas the better IMO.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

guys, I found the wiring diagram online for the dc to the mini. Not sure about you but I receieved none with my parts, weird. I am still trying to find the radio 12+ wire and the remote turn on wire. If any of you know the color's for them please let me know. 

thanks!

BTW, how did you guys mount the sea's tweeters in the pillar?? Looks like the sea's tweeter is glued into the black housing that it came with so I cant remove it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Modern GM do not have a true ignition turn on for the radio It is low speed GMLAN, same with illumination. The only true ignition in our car at least the 2013 US is purple/black at ignition sw or BCM in ctr console RF side, green 25 pin plug, pin 6


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

There is an output on the lc2i for remote. GTO is signal sensing so when it gets an audio signal via your high levels it will supply your remote turn on.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> There is an output on the lc2i for remote. GTO is signal sensing so when it gets an audio signal via your high levels it will supply your remote turn on.


Yep! just called up audiocontrol to verify this. All I need is a good ground, 12 volt source and the signal wires. going to start wiring this Thursday


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

This is what I am thinking. The lc2i sends the minidc the remote wire, please check out my drawing, looks right to me,

thanks guys


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

forgot to label components, better pic


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

you dont need to have all those boxes up front i plan on having them in the trunk. since you dont have a oem amp just tap into your wires in the kick panel (believe thats where they are) and run primary wire to the trunk to the lc2i. ill be doing the same if i cant figure out the connectors on the factory amp to splice in there.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

giants fan, thats my plan! I am trying to confirm the speaker wire codes before I start cutting and soldering.

left front:
(+) dark blue
(-) brown, dark blue stripe

right front:
(+) yellow
(-) yellow, black strip.


anyone??


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

yeah pretty sure thats the colors you need, theres a "cruze wiring diagram" thread in the audio section take a peak at that if you want. take pictures of your wiring!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> forgot to label components, better pic
> 
> View attachment 106745



guys, any comments on wiring configuration?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Left Front Speaker: blue brown/blue +,- radio, black 44 pin plug, pins 40 and 32 (+/-)
Right Front Speaker: yellow yellow/black or yellow - blue/brown +,- radio, black 44 pin plug, pins 39 and 31 (+/-)

Is what I have. The way to know for sure is to read resistance with a meter


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> guys, any comments on wiring configuration?


Kinda right.... The remote out from the lc2i goes to the remote in of all the other components...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> guys, any comments on wiring configuration?


Kinda right.... The remote out from the lc2i goes to the remote in of all the other components... I also did not see your amp included but the amp would connect to the remote out of the lc2i as well


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought the minidc is in control of the amps (remote out) so there is a delay>??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> I thought the minidc is in control of the amps (remote out) so there is a delay>??


That is one function of it. The other is to clean up the power source and provide power to the miniDSP.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That is one function of it. The other is to clean up the power source and provide power to the miniDSP.


ok, so am I right or hifi? or doesnt really matter. as long as the dc power is the only one that goes directly to dsp?

BTW, what size wire do i use for the signal coming from radio?? is 20 awg ok???


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I'll be using 18gauge just cause I have it handy but 20-22 would probably do the job correctly


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

20 is a little thin but we are converting it from high level to low level so current flow is taken away. For my mental sanity I will be running 16awg to my line level


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> ok, so am I right or hifi? or doesnt really matter. as long as the dc power is the only one that goes directly to dsp


lc2i to minidc, minidc to amps and minidsp


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> lc2i to minidc, minidc to amps and minidsp


Thanks for your help, thats what I thought. I did the wiring today in the car. All done and tested. What are you guys doing to adjust the gain level on the amps?? good old voltmeter or scanner??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voltmeter here.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

If i can use my fluke voltmeter it would save me $150 in tools. all I would need is the measurement microphone tool. Extreme, when you have time let me know how you go about setting yours with the multimeter. or maybe a trusty video online.

thanks man


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I set mine by Oscope. The second best way is by meter.
Here is a great tutorial Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> If i can use my fluke voltmeter it would save me $150 in tools. all I would need is the measurement microphone tool. Extreme, when you have time let me know how you go about setting yours with the multimeter. or maybe a trusty video online.
> 
> thanks man


This is what I use..Dayton Audio OmniMic V2 Precision Measurement System


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> This is what I use..Dayton Audio OmniMic V2 Precision Measurement System


I use the same microphone, minus the kit. Bought my own m-audio mic pre-amp and found some RTA software online. Arta is great for my speaker measurements and other real time analyzers are used for tuning.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

guys, the LC2I needs constant voltage. I ran a 12 awg wire to the front (under steering wheel) fuse box. I am planning to install a fuse tap there. Any of guys used this location? or is there something in the trunk for me??

tjhanks


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

purple/black at ignition sw or BCM in ctr console RF side, green 25 pin plug, pin 6, is what I recommend.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

thks for the reply. I perfer not to take center console apart if all possible. And really perfer not to cut in and solder , heat shrink. Rather have a simple connection into glove box if possible. Unless there is no constant 12 volt.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry I read IGNITION for some reason, just go straight to the battery.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

couldnt you do a add a circuit in a constant spot in the fuse box. that would be the easiest i would imagine.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> couldnt you do a add a circuit in a constant spot in the fuse box. that would be the easiest i would imagine.


Going to pull out the mulitimeter and check it out. Will let you know


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You can but to me the most hassle free is straight to the battery especially since you are already running your power for your amps. You can even put a dist block for your power connections and tap it form there


----------

